# Ptyochromis "hippo point salmon" - the ultimate MTS solution



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Just wanted to relay, I had one 40 breeder with armies of malaysian trumpet snail moving up the glass to invade the surface - I kind of let them go for for a while to try this experiment.

I moved my 16 - 1.25in Ptyochromis sp. "hippo point salmon" fry over to this MTS infested tank, as I had never seen a single snail in their tank, low and behold, the next morning, no moving snails in sight, and some *very* fat and happy fry.

I knew they were supposed to be snail eaters, but wow, they just demolished them. I haven't seen a snail in that tank since.


----------

